# Alle Installierten Treiber anzeigen



## antic (17. Januar 2012)

Hallo Zusammen.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, alle Installierten Treiber (mit Versionsnummer) auf Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit anzeigen zu lassen?

Auf der Windows 7 Professional Version, welche ich auf der Arbeit benutze, kann ich mit Start > Ausführen > cmd >driverquery|more die Treiber auslesen.
Geht aber Zuhause mit der Homeversion nicht.

Ich bedanke mich im voraus für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Yellowbear (17. Januar 2012)

Ich mache das immer mit der Freeware "DriverBackup". Damit kannst du wie gewünscht alle Treiber anzeigen, die Version sehen und sie, wie der Name schon sagt, sogar sichern. Funktioniert auf Win7 Home Premium 64-Bit.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## antic (17. Januar 2012)

OK, hat geklappt.
Genau sowas habe ich gesucht.
Besten Dank


----------

